# New TifTuf Sod-



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Had around 5800 sq Ft of TifTuf sod put in near the end of May.

Stripped off the 419, brought in new dirt and regraded, and had some drainage put in, and removed 8000 (!!!) pounds of ROCK and asphalt from my yard!! Half the beds had all the shrubs ripped out and ground out, so still a work in progress.

Anywho. Plenty of lumpy and high/low spots in the yard but I have a roller and it's not helped it's been an absolute wet last few weeks. Grass was installed and almost burned up while we were out of town after the install, but it's recovering nicely.

It's extremely tall, I usually cut 1in it less with reel. This stuff has tons of thatch to it I'm assuming and I don't like the look of it long.

Few questions-

Obviously lost of water being used to establish it. It tacked down well within a week. How much longer should we irrigate you think? We are exceeding the inch a week at this point due to all the rain.

Fungicide- should I put something down with all this rain? We irrigate usually in the AM or late morning. Occasionally evenings especially near the drive and the sidewalks. Worried about bipolaris and issues with the new turf and all this water on the leaf.

Fertilizer- any real reason to not fertilize it soon? I like basic straight urea and want to use it to spoon feed a few spots mainly. Figure I'll need it because of my next question....

Scalping. This grass is super thick, tons of brown under it in spots, and just feels unkempt to me. Almost feels like it wants to be leggy in some spots. I want to get it down to perhaps an inch or so and maintain it. It feels good under foot and the color is nice. I'd like to scalp it down and clean it up, toss a bunch of fert on it, maybe work on the high spots or the low a little, and let it grow back in. Maintain it around that this year before I get back to .5-.75 inches next year.

Sorry for long post- just looking for affirmation I'm not off base, and should just follow what I know.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

[media]https://i.imgur.com/yRBODHZ.mp4[/media]

[media]https://i.imgur.com/vbKq9OZ.mp4[/media]


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Damn..... figured someone has laid this stuff, and had a decent idea.

First time I've dealt with new sod. Old yard wasn't awful, but was 419 with common because of previous owners using Bermuda seed to fill in.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> Damn..... figured someone has laid this stuff, and had a decent idea.
> 
> First time I've dealt with new sod. Old yard wasn't awful, but was 419 with common because of previous owners using Bermuda seed to fill in.


Man if I'm i had any idea what to tell you I would. From what I've read on here a Fungicide is a definite. Especially with all the watering. Starter fertilizer is usually a good idea too. As far as scalping, most wait till it is well rooted. I have read that it's a good idea to do the first few mowings with a rotary before moving to reel but it looks like you have already reel mowed in the front. Hopefully someone else that is way smarter than me will join in.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I did first mow with reel as a rotary would cause suction.

I'm extremely well rooted for the most part. Most of the seams are gone and those that had some gaps are getting smaller. This turf has thrown seed heads twice now.

Just mowed the front tonight because it was LONG.

I just want to know if I can scalp at this point or if I should wait. It doesn't look awful but man it's bothering the crap out of me how long it is. I don't want it to get thin. I mowed last sat. Mowed today and I swore it grew an inch atleast, if not .75 inches in most spots.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm not the most experienced on here but I had some tif tuf laid last year. If it's well rooted, you can scalp it. That will reveal your gaps and uneveness so have some sand ready to go. Fert should be fine too. Keep the water coming at 1 inch per week. Good luck!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Exceeding 1in a week of water since all this rain.

Plan to scalp the back this weekend I think, maybe front too.

Toss down some fertilizer and call it done. Will sand it next season. Enjoy what I have now!


----------



## JAC311 (Apr 14, 2019)

I just laid down some Tifgreen 5 weeks ago and I waited 3 weeks before cutting it and then week 4 I cut it again at 1.5 and it scalped somewhat then since then I've been mowing it every 2 days and now I'm down to about .75 HOC

After first cut


Now I've been scalping every time I'm mowing it but it's growing fast and revealing uneven levels so my plan is to keep cutting it to about .5 fill in the uneven spots and maybe fertilize it and keep it cut at about .75 for the July and into the summer.



What do you guys think??


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@FATC1TY I laid my Tiftuf May 20 and agree it has a tendency to get thatchy quick. It needs very regular cutting. You should be fertilizing by now and mowing as often as possible. It will take a scalp but I wouldn't go too severe yet. Mine recovers pretty quickly but looks like crap for a few days.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> @FATC1TY I laid my Tiftuf May 20 and agree it has a tendency to get thatchy quick. It needs very regular cutting. You should be fertilizing by now and mowing as often as possible. It will take a scalp but I wouldn't go too severe yet. Mine recovers pretty quickly but looks like crap for a few days.


Thanks! I'm thinking the same. I cut the front last night. I might cut back today if it doesn't rain. Tempted to give it another week... maybe scalp before the 4th of July holiday, toss down some fert and let it go. Should recover nicely and I'll be out of town for 3 days afterwards so I don't have to look at it!!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@FATC1TY that's the best idea I've heard of re: scalping. Do it on your way out of town! It's so painful to look at. Tiftuf is tough stuff - I've been plugging out of mine and the first area I took from 2 weeks ago is almost completely recovered.


----------



## JAC311 (Apr 14, 2019)

Based on all the research i've done and convos with diff people who know a little bermuda, heres are 2 plans, thoughts welcomed..

1. cut everyday or every other day a little less than previous day. Mow often, mow less til the 4th of july.

2. level out all then uneven spots and fertilize it after 4th of july while im on vacation and let it grow for 7-10 days and begin to take it down little by little and hope the levelness gets rid of all the ankle rollers.

my goal is to get it to about .50-.75 height for fast play

or

1. cut every other day while leveling out smaller portions til 4th of july

2. level out final spots and fertilize after 4th of july and let it grow while i go on vacation for 7-10 days and then begin to take it down little by little


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

@JAC311 you might have better luck with your own thread about your issues and type of grass.


----------



## JAC311 (Apr 14, 2019)

Fair enough


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I put down 1500 sq ft of tiftuf the second week of May. I watered it daily for about a week and a half to get it rooted. The sod I had delivered was in horrible shape. I fed it .5 lb. Nitrogen weekly for the first two weeks. I cut it with my rotary at about 1.25-1.5" the first two times I cut and as anticipated I scalped it horribly. I gave it the first reel cut approx two and a half weeks after I put it down and started 1lb nitrogen biweekly.

I did not put any fungicides down since we were having record heat and the lawn did not stay wet very long. If I was getting daily rain, that would have definitely been a consideration.

The sod seams filled in nicely but the lawn is very bumpy so I will scalp and level mid to late August. I can't get any lower than the current HOC of 1" without scaling get due to unevenness

May 17th


Jun 17th


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks great!

I just need to scalp and see where I can maintain. Not sure I have the time or desire to sand but just a few spots myself. Might see if I can get someone to do it honestly.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Topcat said:


> I put down 1500 sq ft of tiftuf the second week of May. I watered it daily for about a week and a half to get it rooted. The sod I had delivered was in horrible shape. I fed it .5 lb. Nitrogen weekly for the first two weeks. I cut it with my rotary at about 1.25-1.5" the first two times I cut and as anticipated I scalped it horribly. I gave it the first reel cut approx two and a half weeks after I put it down and started 1lb nitrogen biweekly.
> 
> I did not put any fungicides down since we were having record heat and the lawn did not stay wet very long. If I was getting daily rain, that would have definitely been a consideration.
> 
> ...


Still planning to scalp in August? I got a new to me mower and want to get the height down, so tempted to drop it now, and hope it recovered quickly enough. Not sure what would be "too late" to scalp. Tiftuf is a fine grass, just scalps so easy and looks like crap longer than 419 I think.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

@FATC1TY ^ in regards to your question about scalping I don't think it's too late at all. Really only needs about 3 weeks to full recover. 9 days I scalped my then 2 week old Celebration and it's recovering very nicely. Water and fert!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

@FATC1TY Unfortunately no. I fractured a bone in my left foot, so I am limiting the amount of time I walk around in the air cast the Dr put me in. I am cutting at 1.25" and put down PGR to pump brakes on growth since cutting three times a week is a challenge right now.

I will say that I am positive that scalping in August here in Charleston gives plenty of time to recover. I had been feeding it Nitrogen pretty steadily and the growth is very rigorous right now.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Topcat said:


> @FATC1TY Unfortunately no. I fractured a bone in my left foot, so I am limiting the amount of time I walk around in the air cast the Dr put me in. I am cutting at 1.25" and put down PGR to pump brakes on growth since cutting three times a week is a challenge right now.
> 
> I will say that I am positive that scalping in August here in Charleston gives plenty of time to recover. I had been feeding it Nitrogen pretty steadily and the growth is very rigorous right now.


Ouch the foot doesn't sound fun. I've been putting down a little fert just not happy with the heigh. It's thick but leggy looking and while green it's just got so much brown underneath it. Cutting at 1.2 right now the highest this mower will go. I'm fine with the length now, just need to go under and back up. Might just do it and toss down some fast release

How much are you using per/k ??


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

@FATC1TY My lawn is in dire need of scalping. At 1.2" it is very thick and soft. However the stems beneath the crown are brown. Once I scalp I plan on going as low as I can get with my Swardman. Less than .25. I want to maintain at approx .3 to .5" HOC. When I was doing weekly feedings I was careful to keep it at .5lb/k. Last month I started twice a month feeding and just put it down til it looked about right ala Connor Ward method. Probably a little more than 1lb/k, as I was really pushing growth. I did my first round of PGR Late June to encourage lateral and dense growth. That PGR wore off about two weeks ago and I went three days between cuts and I blew the 1/3 rule away. It grew a lot in the three days, approx 1".

Since my foot is broken, I am going to stop feeding it and keep it under PGR for the rest of the year. I think I will scalp very early next year and do a heavy round of sand leveling. To get it as flat as possible. As stated my sod was very lumpy and uneven. Even after rolling it.

Edit: BTW, I put down .03 oz/K PGR. The pic below is from Sunday after I mowed.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks great @Topcat !

You don't seem to get any yellowing or any distressed turf? I've heard TIftuf can be picky?

I just scalped a little. Took it to .75 and gonna maintain 1 inch. It's new, I'm a wuss and I'll ley it stay that way until it goes dormant. I'm hoping by getting is shorter now, it'll stay greener longer into the fall. My 419 used to be green ish whenever everyone else was brown.

Regardless I can't stand the under growth on this grass. I haven't had a lawn this long in a while, but I've never had one this thick.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Topcat said:


> My lawn is in dire need of scalping. At 1.2" it is very thick and soft. However the stems beneath the crown are brown. Once I scalp I plan on going as low as I can get with my Swardman. Less than .25. I want to maintain at approx .3 to .5" HOC. When I was doing weekly feedings I was careful to keep it at .5lb/k. Last month I started twice a month feeding and just put it down til it looked about right ala Connor Ward method. Probably a little more than 1lb/k, as I was really pushing growth. I did my first round of PGR Late June to encourage lateral and dense growth. That PGR wore off about two weeks ago and I went three days between cuts and I blew the 1/3 rule away. It grew a lot in the three days, approx 1".
> 
> Since my foot is broken, I am going to stop feeding it and keep it under PGR for the rest of the year. I think I will scalp very early next year and do a heavy round of sand leveling. To get it as flat as possible. As stated my sod was very lumpy and uneven. Even after rolling it.
> 
> Edit: BTW, I put down .03 oz/K PGR. The pic below is from Sunday after I mowed.


I'm thinking about breaking my foot to see if it will get my lawn to look like that. Looks awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Looks great @Topcat !
> 
> You don't seem to get any yellowing or any distressed turf? I've heard TIftuf can be picky?
> ...


No yellowing or distressed turf yet. When I broke my foot the VERY first thought was "Now I can't level my lawn" 😂😂. I drives me nuts having the grass at this HOC. But it is so lumpy that any lower really shows the bumps and waves. I am in the air cast for another 8 weeks and mowing is a challenge all by itself. My backyard is close to 3500 sq ft and the front is approx 1500 sq ft.

So I will keep it here until it goes dormant and start over next year.


----------



## smarchandiv (Aug 22, 2018)

How low would you cut it before leveling with sand?


----------

